# WFB 8th Edition



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Hi, Ive just heard rumours of 8th edition WFB coming out roughly this time next year, with a new starter set featuring Orcs and Empire, supposedly with Plastic Boar Boyz. This will again time in with 8th edition Orcs and Goblins with maybe kits like Boar boyz and squigs( I hope ) getting plasticised:biggrin: and probably, like space marines for 40k a new edition for Empire some time after.

Again, this is only rumour, yet rumours, other than the DP kit, seem to be very reliable as of late ( I can remember 2 years ago them saying that there would be Daemons>Dark Elves>Warriors of Chaos>Lizardmen>Skaven then Beastmen and thats accurate so far:good:

In my opinion this is good news, although as much as I love O&G id rather see Bretonnia and Wood Elves + Tomb Kings ( although am I right in saying that TK may come after beasts? ) get some nice treatment


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

i hope they bring out chaos dwarfs
o and rep+k:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

the new dp is almost certainly coming out otherwise it
wouldnt stand in a army book:victory:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

they should redo the empire soldiers again, make them actually look better than dog crap, like they are now


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> they should redo the empire soldiers again, make them actually look better than dog crap, like they are now


not gonna happen,alot of the empire range of plastics is bang upto date and GW dont replace plastic models because they look crap.Cant see Empire in the set if im honest,i think brettonia would be a better choice, poor current range still hasnt been updated with new codex, would make more sense to make the human army as brettonia vs Orcs


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> not gonna happen,alot of the empire range of plastics is bang upto date and *GW dont replace plastic models because they look crap.*


*looks at tonka toy SPESS MUHREENS* very true, but I can live in hope, I'll just lock myself in a box full of old metal bretonians and empire soldiers and rub them against myself in an R rated manner.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> *looks at tonka toy SPESS MUHREENS* very true, but I can live in hope, I'll just lock myself in a box full of old metal bretonians and empire soldiers and rub them against myself in an R rated manner.


You mean an XxX+x rated manor........:biggrin:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> they should redo the empire soldiers again, make them actually look better than dog crap, like they are now


Whats wrong with the empire plastics? Apart from the knights which are ooooold, everything else is awesome.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Well, some shoes, and maybe a box of 20, but other than that I also dont really see a problem with them


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Whats wrong with the empire plastics?


nothing.....if they were taking influence off buck toothed retarded monkeys, but there sure as hell not a state army, the old models looked like state army, as they all looked like they were properly equipped by the state coffers, not like a rag tag bunch of peasants without shoes


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to agree with stella(whats going on!! thats twice in two days:angry the state troops are poor in comparison to other kits in the empire army, i would like to see new knights too, the current plastics are not a patch on the old metals and look very dated when compared to the chaos cavalry and dark elf cavalry. 

But that said their are other armies with far older stuff that needs updating,brettonia,beastmen and tomb kings for a start.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Chaos dwarfs are in resere for the new fantasy based FW on the horizon, and there was a picture of a boar green on warseer a while ago. So plastic boar boyz is likely, a new empire release is unlikely as they just had a loada new stuff, and brettonia is likely as it would be timed well. Pluss, they could then do propper brettonian wave after the armty box or something


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

True, but empire is like SMurfs in the way that they have had several waves since their 7th ed release. Tbh, Id rather see dwarves done, Bretonnia have decent models, they just need a buff magic-wise


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

rules wise templates will probably have their partials removed like in 40k which is great news. The signs are in the skaven book wheer it never mentions partials in any part of the book.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

=( im still waiting for the second wave of chaos to bre released, stupid release system


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> *looks at tonka toy SPESS MUHREENS* very true, but I can live in hope, I'll just lock myself in a box full of old metal bretonians and empire soldiers and rub them against myself in an R rated manner.


Hey now, the spess muhreens are armored in bubble-dome suits to protect them from anything not ap3. Ap3 apparently is the deal-breaker in bubble-suits everywhere.


----------

